# Willowbrook at Lake Harmony Unit Assignment



## pointhound (Feb 24, 2009)

We just received confirmation for an II trade into Willowbrook at Lake Harmony (WWS) in Lake Harmony, PA for a week next winter.  It is a 2 BR, 2 BA 8/8 unit.   The confirmation indicates unit "F".   Does anyone know what unit "F" means?   Will we be near the waterpark and have access?  These are the newer, nice units - right?

Thanks, Pointhound


----------



## AMJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know what unit F means but you will have to drive to the waterpark. Willowbrook units are the newest ones at Split Rock. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 25, 2009)

pointhound said:


> We just received confirmation for an II trade into Willowbrook at Lake Harmony (WWS) in Lake Harmony, PA for a week next winter.  It is a 2 BR, 2 BA 8/8 unit.   The confirmation indicates unit "F".   Does anyone know what unit "F" means?   Will we be near the waterpark and have access?  These are the newer, nice units - right?
> 
> Thanks, Pointhound



Sorry, but I cannot answer your question about what "F" might indicate.

The waterpark is an addition that is fairly new---it was not there a few years ago when we went.

But, Willowbrook is (in my opinion) the nicest of the three complexes at Split Rock.

I suspect you have seen the other thread about Willowbrook in this forum.  (I have posted a comment there as well).

Pat


----------



## devilsrule2004 (Feb 25, 2009)

that probably means what section of the hotel you are in. sometimes they categorize by the premium views and locations in the hotels. otherwise i have no clue just give them a call and ask

hope this helps


----------



## cookinmamma (Feb 25, 2009)

We just stayed at Willowbrook, for the first time, for a long weekend ski trip with our kids.  We had a 1 BR in Bldg. 5 (the newest).  Another building (you guessed it: Bldg.6) was almost finished.  I've just posted a review in the TUG reviews - hopefully it will be available in a few days.

Our II form said our unit was a "D" - - I called the resort before our trip, and they basically said this did not mean anything unit-wise.  They will still do room assignments on an as available basis, and try to accommodate requests.

We had a great time, and the Willowbrook was very nice.  If you have any questions, feel free .  .  .


----------

